# bright plastidipped rims!



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey guys, so i have a summit white LTZ RS with black rims. I'm planning on peeling off the black and can't decide which bright color to go with next. PlastiDip has come out with some cool colors in the past months, 2 of which im considering alot: intense teal and flex blue.

I just feel like white cars with black rims, and black cars with black rims for that matter, are too over done and I kinda want to stand out more now.
What do you guys think?!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Someone on here painted their 18s in a color similar to Intense Teal a couple months back, and it actually looked pretty good. I'd go that route over flex blue.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Go with that you feel and what will appeal to you the most lol. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

The intense teal looks good and so does the flex blue. To give them a bright finish throw down a few costs of white first then the color you choose. I did that with my wife's cruze with the pink and it made the pink just pop.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I would recommend painting over the current dip that is on there. It's going to be better to have the built up layers under it. If you're going with a really light color, you'll just need a few more coats.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Also, they have a new Metallic line that looks good. What about their Vintage Gold? Go to DipYourCar.com and check it out if you haven't.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

If you really want the bright "pop" you will you will NEED a white base coat. See in the pic there are two wheels sprayed with the same purple but two different outcomes. The darker wheel was with a black base coat. The lighter was with a white base coat. You can spray the white over the black until full coverage or just start from scratch. Hope this helps





Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Whatever you do, DO NOT do (florescent, lime, neon) green. Talk about over done. 

I kinda like the color with the black base better than the white.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

The other thing to remember, if you use Blaze, it will fade with time.


----------

